#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Ваджраяна в Паттайе

## Anthony

Друзья, подскажите пожалуйста, имеются ли в Паттайе ваджраянские монастыри\центры?
Вопрос достаточно срочный, помогите пожалуйста)

----------


## Anthony

Ну, либо магазины с ваджраянской атрибутикой. Знакомой очень надо статуэтку Зеленой Тары и четки. А тхеравадины не понимают ху из Грин Тара.

----------


## Ануруддха

На вряд ли.

----------


## Йен

Есть только китайские-махаянские храмы и сооружения. 
В Бангкоке где-то есть улица с лавками, где продается всяко-разная религиозная атрибутика, может и тибетская есть.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

нету ничего в нашей деревне из вышеперечисленного. Да и в БКК вряд ли

----------


## Anthony

Очень плохо((

----------


## Anthony

> Есть только китайские-махаянские храмы и сооружения. 
> В Бангкоке где-то есть улица с лавками, где продается всяко-разная религиозная атрибутика, может и тибетская есть.


Да, в китайском она уже побывала.  По фоткам он, как игрушечный...как музей для туристов. Все ярко, красочно.
А не подскажете как в Бангкоке отыскать эту улицу? Или название хотя бы

----------


## Anthony

> нету ничего в нашей деревне из вышеперечисленного. Да и в БКК вряд ли


что такое БКК?

----------


## Йен

> Да, в китайском она уже побывала.  По фоткам он, как игрушечный...как музей для туристов. Все ярко, красочно.
> А не подскажете как в Бангкоке отыскать эту улицу? Или название хотя бы


Bamrung Muang Road, Bangkok - вбить в поиск на гугл картах.

----------


## Йен

> что такое БКК?


БКК - это Бангкок, ПТТ - Паттая, МСК - Москва )

----------


## Anthony

> БКК - это Бангкок, ПТТ - Паттая, МСК - Москва )


аааа ))

----------


## Anthony

> Bamrung Muang Road, Bangkok - вбить в поиск на гугл картах.


Спасибо!

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

В Тайланде живёт один товарищ, последователь Ваджраяны - Valery Pronin, можете у него что то попробовать узнать, а найти вы его можете на фэйсбуке...

----------

Anthony (17.12.2017)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

все тоже самое в этом магазине, что и в Паттайе, смысл ради этого в столицу ехать? Такие магазины есть и на Южной (около Ват Чай Монгкол в ассортименте), и на Теппразите, и много где еще. Никакой Тары там не будет.

----------


## Йен

> все тоже самое в этом магазине, что и в Паттайе, смысл ради этого в столицу ехать? Такие магазины есть и на Южной (около Ват Чай Монгкол в ассортименте), и на Теппразите, и много где еще. Никакой Тары там не будет.


Да пусть съездит, хоть город посмотрит ) на одном буржуйском форуме ваджраянца туда отправляли. 
Можно еще попробовать в Чайна Таун скататься, может там чего есть.
Мне кажется все это в России проще купить ))

----------


## Елена Саяпина

ну если с целью покататься, то чего бы и не съездить, конечно же. А с точки зерния результата - сильно удивлюсь, если он будет.

----------


## Йен

Вот медитационный  центр тантры в Бангкоке. Может при них лавка какая-нибудь есть.

https://bangkok.shambhala.info/
https://www.facebook.com/ShambhalaBangkok/

----------

Anthony (18.12.2017)

----------

